# KHALED ASAAD : un martire



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2015)

View attachment 1065220 ago 2015 10:06
1. KHALED ASAAD È MORTO DA MARTIRE PER SALVARE IL TESORO DI PALMIRA, IL MERAVIGLIOSO SITO ARCHEOLOGICO SIRIANO DI CUI ERA IL 'PADRE', DOPO UN MESE NELLE MANI DI ISIS
 2. 'ERA IN PENSIONE DA 10 ANNI, NE AVEVA 82, È RIMASTO IN CITTÀ SAPENDO CHE L'AVREBBERO UCCISO, MA PER LUI LA VERA MORTE SAREBBE STATA ABBANDONARE PALMIRA', DICE UNA GUIDA
 3. LO HANNO TENUTO PRIGIONIERO E TORTURATO PER SAPERE DOVE AVEVA NASCOSTO I PREZIOSI REPERTI, CHE ISIS FINGE DI DISTRUGGERE MA IN REALTÀ VENDE AL MERCATO NERO
 4. POI LO HANNO PORTATO SULLA PIAZZA, DECAPITATO DAVANTI A CENTINAIA DI PERSONE, E HANNO APPESO IL SUO CORPO A UNA DELLE COLONNE ROMANE CUI AVEVA DEDICATO LA VITA
 5. L'ARCHEOLOGO: 'L'ISIS STA SACCHEGGIANDO E VENDENDO TUTTO SUI MERCATI DI LIBANO, TURCHIA (E LONDRA), NON RIVEDREMO MAI PIÙ IL PAESE CHE ABBIAMO CONOSCIUTO'



1. SI È FATTO DECAPITARE PER DIFENDERE L'ARTE

Gian Micalessin per "il Giornale"






«Quando ha deciso di restare sapeva che l'avrebbero ucciso, ma probabilmente non gliene importava più nulla. Per lui - spiega Samaan al telefono - la vera morte sarebbe stata abbandonare Palmira, tradire le bellezze a cui aveva dedicato tanta parte dei suoi 81 anni. Lui a quella città aveva già donato tutta la vita. Del resto se no perché sarebbe rimasto? Ufficialmente era in pensione da più di dieci anni. Ma lui non era solo un ex direttore di Museo. Lui era il padre di Palmira. Per questo non è scappato. Per questo chi l'ha ucciso non gli ha tolto nulla. Ha solo dimostrato, una volta di più, la propria bestialità».



Samaan Daoud conosceva bene Khaled Al Assad. Prima di diventare l'amico e la guida di chi scrive negli orrori della guerra siriana Samaan, 45 anni, cristiano siriano di Damasco, accompagna le comitive italiane tra gli splendori di Palmira e le bellezze del resto della Siria. Proprio durante i numerosi viaggi tra le rovine della città conosciuta come la «sposa del deserto» aveva incominciato ad incontrare ed ammirare quell'anziano studioso.






Uno studioso che non era soltanto il fondatore del museo, ma l'anima e l'interprete dei suoi tesori di Palmira. Una Palmira caduta lo scorso maggio nelle mani dello Stato Islamico e trasformata da stupenda necropoli romana in tetro patibolo a cielo aperto. Martedì in quel tetro patibolo è rotolata anche la testa di Khaled Al Assad. La sua fama di studioso e i suoi 82 anni, non hanno impedito agli uomini del Califfato di farlo inginocchiare nella piazza principale della città e di decapitarlo davanti a centinaia di militanti e comuni cittadini convocati per assistere all'ennesimo orrore.



E all'abietto «grand guignol» s'è aggiunta l'esposizione del corpo tenuto appeso per un giorno ad una delle colonne romane a cui Khaled Assad aveva dedicato decenni di ricerche.






«Ieri quando ho saputo del suo assassinio - racconta Samaan - sono andato a rileggermi il libro che mi aveva regalato. É un libro incredibile. In quei capitoli il «professore» - così lo chiamavo io - riesce grazie alla conoscenza dell'antica lingua parlata a Palmira a farti viaggiare indietro nel tempo, a raccontarti come si viveva nel primo, secondo e terzo secolo dopo Cristo quando la città era il punto di passaggio obbligato per le carovane in viaggio lungo gli itinerari della via della seta».



Proprio per questo secondo Samaan tagliando la testa di Khaled Assad i terroristi del Califfato hanno innanzitutto voluto tagliare uno prezioso legame tra la Siria di oggi e quella de passato. «Uccidere un uomo del genere che senso può avere? Non era certo un uomo dl regime, non era certo un uomo prezioso per chi comanda a Damasco. Ammazzandolo quelle bestie ci vogliono far capire di esser qui per distruggere la memoria della Siria. E per farlo non basta prendere a mazzate colonne e capitelli, bisogna anche uccidere le persone capaci di raccontarne la storia».






A dare per primo la notizia della decapitazione di Al Asaad è martedì sera il direttore delle antichità e dei musei siriani Maamoun Abdulkarim. Secondo Abdulkarim gli uomini del Califfato avevano arrestato Al Asaad già un mese fa. Da allora lo hanno interrogato, e probabilmente torturato, nella speranza di avere informazioni sui luoghi in cui aveva messo al sicuro i reperti romani che non era riuscito a spedire a Damasco e che rischiavano di venir distrutti dallo Stato islamico.



Un'ipotesi a cui crede anche Samaan. «Nelle settimane precedenti l'arrivo dello Stato Islamico il "professore" aveva sicuramente nascosto le statue e le opere d'arte più preziose. O almeno quelle che non aveva fatto in tempo a mandare a Damasco. Se lo hanno tenuto prigioniero per un mese prima di ucciderlo probabilmente volevano farsi raccontare dove aveva celato quei tesori. Secondo me i terroristi non vogliono distruggere i monumenti di Palmira, ma venderli e far soldi.






I tesori di Palmira non hanno prezzo e sicuramente ne stanno già piazzando alcuni sul mercato nero. Ma sono anche sicuro che il "professore" non gli ha fatto trovare neppure mezza statua. Si è fatto decapitare, ma non gli ha regalato manco uno dei tesori a cui aveva dedicato la propria vita».





2. “SCAVI E RESTAURI IMPECCABILI ERA STIMATO IN TUTTO IL MONDO”

Giordano Stabile per "La Stampa"






Frederick Mario Fales, professore ordinario di Storia del Vicino Oriente antico nell’Università di Udine, autore del saggio «Saccheggio in Mesopotamia», ha guidato dal 1994 al 1998 la missione archeologica italo-francese in Siria. Un Paese che era «il paradiso degli archeologi» e ora «non rivedremo più com’era».



Quant’è grave la perdita di Khaled Asaad?

«Era, come ci esprimiamo noi, un “uomo di scavi” arrivato al vertice della strategica Direzione nazionale delle Antichità. Uno studioso apprezzato, di grande personalità. Di livello internazionale in un Paese, diciamolo, che non ha grandissimi archeologi. La sua gestione degli scavi e dei restauri è stata di alto livello».



Perché l’hanno ucciso?




«Perché era lì. Già questo era una sfida agli islamisti. E poi perché questo martire, me lo lasci dire, racchiudeva tre bersagli. Si opponeva alla distruzione delle antichità praticata in nome di un finto ideale religioso. Ostacolava il commercio di reperti fatto per bassi interessi economici. Ed era uno di quegli uomini legati all’apparato di Bashar al Assad che avevano fatto il loro lavoro con grande dignità».



Dobbiamo a lui se Palmira è ancora un gioiello?




«È un sito straordinario, enorme, che si estende per cinque chilometri. La città romana, il colonnato sono stati restaurati molto bene. Ma la particolarità di Palmira sono le tombe delle grandi famiglie della città con i ritratti in stile aramaico dei defunti adagiati su triclini, con scritte in lingua aramaica. Sono anche i reperti che forse rischiano di più. L’altra particolarità è che a Palmira si vede chiaramente il passaggio dall’antichità pagana al cristianesimo. C’è la casa dei filosofi ma appaiono anche le prime croci».






L’Isis ci ha abituato alle sue efferatezze. Ma questo corpo straziato, appeso davanti al museo, è un messaggio specifico?

«In Siria è in corso una battaglia anche sui reperti. La Direzione nazionale delle antichità ha lanciato una controffensiva contro il contrabbando dell’Isis, sostiene di aver recuperato 65 mila pezzi. Colpire il suo uomo più in vista è un avvertimento».



Quanto rende questo contrabbando?

«Sui mercati di Beirut e Londra sta arrivando un fiume di pezzi. Non è tanto il reperto che vale decine di migliaia di euro, che solo i ricchi collezionisti si possono permettere, a contare. Ma sono i tanti, tantissimi pezzi da centinaia di dollari che, sommati, fanno un giro d’affari milionario».






Il saccheggio è inarrestabile?

«Un famoso archeologo americano ha detto una volta che il contrabbando di antichità è al secondo posto dopo quello della droga, “solo che un reperto non te lo puoi ficcare su per il naso”. Ho assistito alla scempio in Iraq dopo il 2003, quando saccheggiarono il Museo di Baghdad. Le strade si trovano sempre. Ora passano per Libano e Turchia».



L’Isis, però, ha cambiato quantità e qualità del saccheggio.


View attachment 10651

«L’Isis prendeva un “pizzo” del 20 per cento sugli oggetti ritrovati. Ma ora si comporta come uno Stato e vuole organizzare i suoi propri scavi, guadagnare ancora di più. Ha fatto anche una sorta di bandi, sul Web, per invitare archeologi da altri Paesi arabi a lavorare in Siria. Stanno scavando a tappeto. Non rivedremo mai più il meraviglioso Paese che abbiamo conosciuto».


----------



## andrea53 (21 Agosto 2015)

Anche se non vorremmo, ci scappa un po’ di razzismo, anche nei confronti delle vittime. è successo a Palmira, in fondo al deserto, lontano da noi, dalle nostre teste occidentali, non a Parigi o a Londra o a New York. Nessuno, però, ha detto io sono Khaled Asaad... eppure era uno di noi, uno che per difendere la cultura e i valori della conoscenza ha dato la propria vita. Chissà chi - sempre tra di noi - avrebbe avuto lo stesso coraggio. C’è una vasta parte del mondo in cui il medio evo non è ancora finito. E siamo ridotti a una fortezza assediata, purtroppo. Ogni giorno una brutta notizia.


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2015)

mi colpisce che a tutto questo non si dia mai abbastanza spazio e voce 





			
				andrea53;bt10896 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche se non vorremmo, ci scappa un po’ di razzismo anche nei confronti delle vittime. è successo a Palmira, in fondo al deserto, lontano da noi, dalle nostre teste occidentali, non a Parigi o a Londra o a New York. Nessuno, però, ha detto io sono Khaled Asaad... eppure era uno di noi, uno *che per difendere la cultura e i valori della conoscenza ha dato la propria vita*. Chissà chi - sempre tra di noi - avrebbe avuto lo stesso coraggio. *C’è una vasta parte del mondo in cui il medio evo non è ancora finito*. E siamo ridotti a una fortezza assediata, purtroppo. Ogni giorno una brutta notizia.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Agosto 2015)

GRAZIE, Minerva. Io spero che a quest'uomo intitoleremo qualche via, qualche piazza in una città. Merita memoria collettiva.


----------



## Alessandra (24 Agosto 2015)

E' una storia toccante. Se ne dovrebbe parlare molto di più. ...


----------

